# buffalo head cichlid set up



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm thinking of the following setup. I would like opinions on things to change or add. It'll be a 4ft 65 gallon tank.

Buffalo head pair
6-8 Congo tetra
4 syno nigriventris
Lots of anubias and driftwood.

A little current for the cichlids, but not enough to disrupt the cats or tetra.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Thinking about doing a 55 with the same exact set up. The only difference is I would like to add one other pair of cichlids. Not sure which yet. I am picking up a complete 55 for $75 from a friend so this will be my next tank after I finish my 210 Mbuna tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about the Congo tetras as a tank mate but you can check the 20 long Cookie Cutter setup in the Library for some tank mate suggestions. Your tank size should be a great set up!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Deeda said:


> I'm not sure about the Congo tetras as a tank mate but you can check the 20 long Cookie Cutter setup in the Library for some tank mate suggestions. Your tank size should be a great set up!


What would be the Congo tetra issue? From what I've found they live in areas with current, same as the cichlids. I don't believe the cichlids would be aggressive with them. I've had the buffalo heads for about a year so far in a 40 breeder with a school of lampeye tetras.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never kept Congo tetras so that is what I meant by my comment.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Deeda said:


> I've never kept Congo tetras so that is what I meant by my comment.


Oh ok. I thought maybe you had a past bad experience with them. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Congo Tetras are ok with anything that doesn't fit in their mouths. They are very attuned to insects hitting the surface of the water. Just make sure that you purchase a good mix of the 2 sexes. The males are much prettier and have longer fins than the females.

If you want to complete your African theme, African butterflyfish would make a nice addition to the top layer of the tank.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

mambee said:


> Congo Tetras are ok with anything that doesn't fit in their mouths. They are very attuned to insects hitting the surface of the water. Just make sure that you purchase a good mix of the 2 sexes. The males are much prettier and have longer fins than the females.
> 
> If you want to complete your African theme, African butterflyfish would make a nice addition to the top layer of the tank.


I've actually been thinking of adding a butterfly fish.


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, the butterfly fish would be a cool addition. Also, the bigger african tetras are known to eat plants, so they might eat your anubias.


----------

